# Does rat pee smell to you?



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Ha ha, weird question, right? But seriously, if your rat urine marks you, can you smell the urine? 'Cause I can't!

I have a really hard time smelling cat pee unless it's BAD so I'm wondering if maybe my nose just doesn't work well with some of these smells. Or maybe girlie rats just don't have that strong of a scent to their pee.

I had to ask.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

I can't smell it either, I don't even bother changing... rat pee on my legs doesn't bother me one bit, as gross as that may sound!


----------



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

I can't smell it when it's on me or my clothes but in the cages before I clean them it's definitely there. haha


----------



## windyhill (Apr 19, 2008)

I cant smell too good,but I can only smell it in the cage, not on me or my clothes.


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

I can definitely smell it. It smells like dog pee to me. Although it might just be my particular rat.

And I always wonder how their little poopies smell so strongly when they're so tiny!


----------



## RatsR4Life (Mar 11, 2008)

i wouldnt think little drops of pee would smell much. But accumilation, like in a cage, would definatly let off an aroma.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

CeilingofStars said:


> I can definitely smell it. It smells like dog pee to me. Although it might just be my particular rat.
> 
> And I always wonder how their little poopies smell so strongly when they're so tiny!


I can hardly even smell the poopies!

I just know I'm not gonna notice the smell and someone's gonna walk in here and go, what IS that smell?

I clean her cage often enough that the smell never seems to build up much, if at all.


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

Oh hehe well my rat doesn't mark, she just pees and poops on me. Still working on litter training.


----------

